# AUSTRIA – Baden, Durnstein, Krems, Pandorf & Vienna



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Lovely cities!


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.

*Blue Danube river bank at Dürnstein*


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.

*A passage to the bank of Blue Danube River in Dürnstein*


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.

*A hotel named after “Richard the Lionheart” (Richard 1 of England), located near the ruin of the castle where Richard once held captive by the Duke of Austria, Leopold V.*


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
*….another view of a vineyard at Dürnstein
*


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.

...rows of vines at Durnstein


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

...Durnstein


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

...the remains of the castle in Dürnstein


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
...River Danube at Dürnstein


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Looking forward to Vienna!


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

^^ ^^

Coming soon...


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

...still on Dürnstein


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

ganz schöne dorf! sind auch photos aus vorarlberg? ich wohne dort.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

vagamundo. said:


> ganz schöne dorf! sind auch photos aus vorarlberg? ich wohne dort.



Es tut mir leid, ich habe es nichts bei mir…ich würde geme die Stadt sehen...


p/s: 
....I hope my grammar is ok, anyone please correct me if wrong…..:cheers1:


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
*This bakery in Dürnstein produced the best bread for generations, the dough was hand-made and manually home-baked. It was so special that the inside of the bread retained its “cotton” tenderness & the outer skin is still crispy even after being stored in the refrigerator for days & reheated in the microwave oven…..

One day me and my friend arrived at the bakery like 5 minutes before closing, there were only 19 pieces of the bread left, and my friend bought all of them….!!!...and it worth a purchase because they're damn good....!!!*.:lol:
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
*still in Dürnstein*


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

...castle in Dürnstein

(..this man was actually posing for another camera, I took his photo by accident, because day getting dark by then...) :lol:


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
...street shopping in Krems


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos from those Austrian towns cities


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

^^

Thanks for commenting, Christos...


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Krems...


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
Krems, still


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Krems random pics









.
.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
.
now is *Vienna*....I will start my random pix from around the neighbourhood where I stayed...


----------



## Franzl (Aug 15, 2004)

Ah, you stayed in Pötzleinsdorf, very nice neighbourhood.
nice tours


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^^



actually my friend's place, stayed there for a week...


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vienna is Vienna: really beautiful and great kay:


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ What it is the last building?


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ What it is the last building?



It’s Schönbrunn Palace.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
This probably a “one-in-a-million” in Vienna…was a very practicle & reliable car....


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Greenpeace at the Parliament


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.

Vienna’s landmark?









.
.
.


Near Potzleindorf









.
.
.


Florido Tower, Vienna’s tallest building


----------

